# La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro Cigar Review - A good Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Upon first lighting this cigar I thought "oh boy, this cigar is gonna kick my ass." The first third was very strong with little flavor, then settle...

Read the full review here: La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro Cigar Review - A good Maduro


----------

